
Pentagon admits running secret UFO investigation for five years - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/dec/17/pentagon-admits-running-secret-ufo-investigation-for-five-years
======
okket
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15940674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15940674)

